# 2.0 TFSI vs. 1.8T crankshaft



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

Here is comparison between 2.0 TFSI crankshaft 06A 105 021 AR and 1.8 T crankshaft 06A 105 021. Both crankshafts are from transverse engines.
How to know which one is which - 2.0 TFSI is new, 1.8 T is used.
Both cranks are from Europe.
History - there are three part numbers for 2.0TFSI crankshaft : first was 06A105021E, than was this number replaced with 06A105021S, and finaly was this number replaced with 06A105021AR.
Units are in milimeters.
Dejan provided both crankshafts, so thanks Dejan.
My findings are - that crankshafts are identical, only difference is tooth gear wheel for oil pump ! 2.0 TFSI has 21 tooths, 1.8 T has 19 tooths. Part number for 2.0 TFSI tooth gear wheel is 06B 105 209 and for 1.8T is 06A 105 209. Here in Europe we can buy 06A 105 209 tooth gear wheel for around 20 USD. Both cranks have the same diameter where this tooth gear is attached - so no problem at all for a swap. 2.0 TFSI crankshaft is alot stronger (on one photo a pointed out this difference) and it weights 1kg more that 1.8T crankshaft.
I can only speculate that first crankshaft for 2.0 FSI was 06A 105 021 E and in VW Tech documents there is a text that 2.0 TFSI crankshaft is reinforced over 2.0 FSI crank and I think that first 2.0 TFSI were using 06A 105 021 S crankshaft and maybe 06A 105 021 S is stronger than 06A 105 021 E. And I speculate that maybe 06A 105 021 S and 06A 105 021 AR are identicly reinforced.
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...I.jpg

Here are all photos in album : 
http://www.mobisux.com/album/s...tupin
Here are links to 1600x1200 resolution : 
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...1.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...2.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...3.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...4.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...5.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...6.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...7.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...8.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...9.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...0.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...1.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...2.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...3.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...4.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...5.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...6.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...7.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...8.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...9.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...0.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...1.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...a.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...2.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...3.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...4.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...5.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...6.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...7.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...8.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...9.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...0.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...1.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...2.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...3.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...4.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...5.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...6.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...7.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...8.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...9.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...0.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...1.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...2.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...3.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...4.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...5.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...6.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...7.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...8.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...9.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...0.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...1.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...2.JPG
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...3.JPG


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 TFSI vs. 1.8T crankshaft (Blue GTI)*

That is some awesome information. Thank you very much


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 TFSI vs. 1.8T crankshaft (bobqzzi)*

Wow great man. Like bob said this is great info.
EDIT: Did you buy the crank new? How much was it?


_Modified by FrankiEBoneZ at 8:24 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 TFSI vs. 1.8T crankshaft (Blue GTI)*

Good post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 TFSI vs. 1.8T crankshaft ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Good post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
x2


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 TFSI vs. 1.8T crankshaft (O2VW1.8T)*

hmmmmm, gotta see what I can dig up from warranty


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 TFSI vs. 1.8T crankshaft (FrankiEBoneZ)*

I will buy it in near future and put it in 1.8T crankcase. I allready have wiseco pistons from Dejan for 2.0 stroker so there is no way to go back now.
Dejan managed to persuade our local dealer and dealer orderd this crank and he will return it back to central store (dealer can return new parts here and pay just a small amount of money).
In Slovenia price is around 900 USD, but I can get it from Germany because Germany is close to us and there it costs around 650-700 USD.


_Modified by Blue GTI at 2:53 AM 10-30-2007_


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 TFSI vs. 1.8T crankshaft (Blue GTI)*

I see that some numbers are to bright to see, so on photo number : 
15 there is 13.09mm
16 there is 10.19mm
27 there is 12.8mm
37 and 38 there is 13,0mm
39 and 40 there is 16,5mm
48 there is 7 mm



_Modified by Blue GTI at 2:59 AM 10-30-2007_


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

so your saying as long as we get the belt for the 2.0 oil pump gear wheel then we are fine? Dumb question but would that change anything when using a 1.8T oil pump?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

So from what I'm getting, it is of identicle composition to a 1.8T crank, but obviously has more stroke. The AEG crank is also debatably the same composition as a 1.8T crank but has the same oil pump gear. What is the advantage of the 2.0TFSI crank?


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

You just need to use pistons for 2.0 and on 2.0TFSI crank you need to use 06A 105 209 tooth gear for oil pump.
2.0TFSI crank is much stronger than 1.8T or 2.0 AEG.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_So from what I'm getting, it is of identicle composition to a 1.8T crank, but obviously has more stroke. The AEG crank is also debatably the same composition as a 1.8T crank but has the same oil pump gear. What is the advantage of the 2.0TFSI crank?

AEG crank is cast, FSI crank is forged (as is the 1.8T crank)


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
AEG crank is cast, FSI crank is forged (as is the 1.8T crank)

But has anyone broken a AEG crank?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
AEG crank is cast, FSI crank is forged (as is the 1.8T crank)

Are you 10000% positive? I see the same marks on my 1.8T crank that I see on my AEG crank.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
Are you 10000% positive? I see the same marks on my 1.8T crank that I see on my AEG crank.

It is not possible to be greater than 100% positive. Which I am.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
It is not possible to be greater than 100% positive. Which I am.

I got a 108% on a science exam once. And I'm just checking because people still argue over wether things are forged or not.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

again

_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
But has anyone broken a AEG crank? 

if not, wouldnt being forged not all that important?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_again
if not, wouldnt being forged not all that important?

No one has yet broken an AEG crank that anyone knows of.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
No one has yet broken an AEG crank that anyone knows of.

thats what i thought. But that would negate the point in spending the x3 the cost for a new 2.0T then a used AEG crank. Unless im missing something major here.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I think it cetainly would depend on your goals.
Once I got to 400hp, I think I'd start to get nervous with a cast crank. Or much past 7500rpm


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_I think it cetainly would depend on your goals.
Once I got to 400hp, I think I'd start to get nervous with a cast crank. Or much past 7500rpm

Arnold told me he has a TT with a aeg crank making over 550whp if im not mistaken. Maybe he will chime in to correct me.
passatG60 (10:48 PM 10-29-2007): well, on 27psi on c16, it was around 520whp



_Modified by cincyTT at 10:52 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## Dejan (Dec 19, 2003)

I am glad to see that this crank can be used in ours 1.8T for 2.0 stroker setup.
The crank cost over here around 500 EUR, thats not that much if you consider that this crank is forged and good for a lot of power


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

could a crank with a cog for an oil pump be used in a block with an intermediate shaft driven pump?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (jc_bb)*

How different is the actual oil pump on the 2.0TFSI that possibly we can just use that?


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_How different is the actual oil pump on the 2.0TFSI that possibly we can just use that?

u can see some pics here, u'll also need 2.0tfsi oil pan. stock one from 1.8t won't fit over it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3479737


_Modified by polskigti4 at 7:03 AM 10-30-2007_


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (polskigti4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskigti4* »_
u can see some pics here, u'll also need 2.0tfsi oil pan. stock one from 1.8t won't fit over it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3479737

_Modified by polskigti4 at 7:03 AM 10-30-2007_

seems like too much work when the AEG crank drops right in


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

what makes you say the 2.0tfsi crank is stronger?


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_seems like too much work when the AEG crank drops right in
or just swap the FSI 21-tooth oil pump gear for the 19-tooth 1.8t/aeg gear and use the 1.8t oil pump..
But would the FSI oil pump be better for a built 20v?
Does anyone know if we can get these gears easily in the states? Last time I checked we had to buy the whole crank to get the gear too..


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

More metal, forged instead of cast... 
Who cares though if other things break before the crank?


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

firstvwparts.com has this crank:
Part, MSRP, Core Price, Price
06A105021AR, $789.51, $0.00, $645.34 
Engine - Crankshaft & bearings - Crankshaft 
Crankshaft, eos - 2.0l 2007 
Not too bad of a cost.. now to figure out the oil pump gear..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (macosxuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macosxuser* »_More metal, forged instead of cast... 


of course there is more metal, it's a longer stroke. doesn't mean it's automatically stronger. and the 1.8t is forged....


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Any idea what's involved in fitting this crankshaft into the 1.8 20v engine block ,, ie any machining ,how is oil pump fitted any further info


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi guy im in uk and struggling to get the right crank for my 1.8 20v engine 
I found find a 2.0 crank .ive found one but only number is 6AAJ which im unsure off tbh


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

this thread is pretty old

What block are you working with? and are you trying to source a used one or new?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Geez some flashback names in this thread :sly:


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

not SoQuick said:


> this thread is pretty old
> 
> What block are you working with? and are you trying to source a used one or new?


Hi im working with 1.8 20v agu block .but been advised on either 1.9 tdi crank or 2.0fsi crank (but i wont a forged one not cast )type)
Im in the uk .so unsure if crank and part numbers mybe differnert 
So before i go ahead and order correct pitons rely need the right crankshaft type and numbers


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

l88m22vette said:


> Geez some flashback names in this thread :sly:


you got that right 

I am not really familiar with the AGU,I think it is a big port head with a cable driven throttle body like the AEB,so that makes me wonder if it has a intermediate shaft or not.If it is a 058 series block that has a IM shaft the FSI crank wont work for you,you'll need a early forged ABA crank or custom aftermarket instead.The 2l ABA and FSI cranks would use the same pistons though,as for the 1.9 D crank though that is a whole different ball game and I personally am not a fan of using them because it takes a lot more money for custom parts for very little gain in displacement imo.


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

For AGU engine take 06A105021AR crankshaft. This is from 2.0 TFSI transverse engine, like Golf MK5 GTI. It fits without any modifications in AGU crankcase. You need to buy also 06A105209 tooth gear for oil pump from AGU crankshaft and put it on TFSI crankshaft. Or use old AGU tooth gear and put it on TFSI crankshaft.


----------



## Matse.P (Jun 25, 2013)

*reload the pictures*

Can anybody reload the pictures, please? That would be very helpful, thanx!


----------

